# [solved] Probleme mit Xorg, immer noch

## michael_w

Hallo, 

ich hatte ja schonmal einen Thread ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-494979.html) gestartet, leider hat das alles nichts gebracht und ich stehe hier immer noch mit 1280x1024 da. ;(

Grundproblem:

Der Monitor kann 1920x1200, aber unter Linux bekomm ich es nicht hin! Unter Win läuft das mit 1920x1200 (mit Powerstrip), die dort erstellten Modelines kann ich auch der xorg.conf mitgeben. Lt. Logfile startet sogar der Xserver, d.h. es stehen keine Fehlermeldungen im Logfile, aber der Monitor geht aus und meint im OSD "Kein Signal"!?

Meine Vermutung ist jetzt, das der Treiber "mga" die Auflösung einfach nicht kann. Aber wo kann man sowas nachlesen, die Doku auf http://xorg.freedesktop.org/ ist dürftig und http://xorg.freedesktop.org/archive/current//doc/mga.4.html ist ein 404!?

Wenn jemand sonst noch eine Idee hat, gerne, ich sitz hier schon ein paar WEs dran...

----------

## Knieper

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meine Vermutung ist jetzt, das der Treiber "mga" die Auflösung einfach nicht kann. Aber wo kann man sowas nachlesen, die Doku auf http://xorg.freedesktop.org/ ist dürftig und http://xorg.freedesktop.org/archive/current//doc/mga.4.html ist ein 404!?
> 
> 

 

Die sollte der zumindest auf dem ersten Monitor schon koennen (btw.: seit Juni gibt es von Matrox neue Versionen).

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ne passende Modeline hab ich ja, es scheitert offensichtlich an dem PixelClock:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Und wenn Du mit videogen (in Portage) einfach eine Modeline mit 160MHZ erzeugst und probierst? Syntax:

```

/>videogen -mdc=160 -m=1920x1200 -mvf=76 -mhf=80 

Modeline "1920x1200" 160.00 1920 1976 2056 2400 1200 1202 1206 1263  # 160 MHz, 66.7 kHz, 52.8 Hz

```

Die Werte musst Du nur an Deinen Monitor anpassen. Aber denk dran, dass Werte ausserhalb der Spezifikation auch mal den Monitor zerstoeren koennen. Nicht alle schalten sich bei unsachgemaesser Nutzung ab.

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

die Sachen aus dem anderen Thread sind, zumindest was die Modelines angeht, Schnee von gestern.

Ich hab mir bei http://www.dkfz-heidelberg.de/spec/linux/modeline/ ne Modeline gebastelt:

```

# V-freq: 50.51 Hz  // h-freq: 62.50 KHz

Modeline "1920x1200" 160.00  1920 2000 2192 2560  1200 1200 1202 1237
```

Ich hab auch diverse andere Modelines probiert. Ich erhalte immer das gleiche Ergebnis, der Xserver scheint zu starten, aber der Monitor bekommt kein Signal, warum auch immer.

Achja, drin ist eine G400 und es hängt auch nur ein Monitor (BenQ FP231W) dran.

----------

## Knieper

Haste die auch ausprobiert: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/12502? Und der Monitor haengt auch am richtigen Ausgang (meine G550 hat zwei)?

----------

## michael_w

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Haste die auch ausprobiert: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/12502? 

 

Ich hab das spasseshalber nochmal ausprobiert (ich kannte den Thread dort schon, google sei dank), gleiches Ergebnis, Monitor erhält kein Signal. ;(

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und der Monitor haengt auch am richtigen Ausgang (meine G550 hat zwei)?

 

Meine G400 hat nur einen Ausgang.

----------

## Knieper

Dann nimm doch die Matrox-Treiber und frag in deren Forum, warum die nicht funktionieren.  :Wink: 

----------

## michael_w

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Dann nimm doch die Matrox-Treiber und frag in deren Forum, warum die nicht funktionieren. 

 

Hatte ich mir auch schon so zurechtgelegt, aber ... Deren letzter Treiber ist nur für Xorg 7.0 und ich hab hier 7.1.1. Auch die Pfade für den Treiber stimmen nicht. Geht also schlecht den zu verwenden. 

Ich werd mal den Entwickler des Xorg Treibers anmailen, mal schauen was der dazu sagt.

----------

## Knieper

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Deren letzter Treiber ist nur für Xorg 7.0 und ich hab hier 7.1.1. Auch die Pfade für den Treiber stimmen nicht. Geht also schlecht den zu verwenden.

 

Ich denke die sollten funktionieren: http://forums.matrox.com/mga/viewtopic.php?t=20998

----------

## michael_w

Hi,

gestern Abend kam der neue Treiber mit per emerge:

```
 x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.2
```

Und wie von Zauberhand funktioniert plötzlich 1920x1200, *freu*.

Lag also doch beim Treiber.

----------

